# White Gloves?



## Confused (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey, 

I've seen many electricians wearing these white, snug fitting gloves, I can never find them Anyone have any idea the brand? and where i can find them?


----------



## wayni (Aug 27, 2007)

Confused said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've seen many electricians wearing these white, snug fitting gloves, I can never find them Anyone have any idea the brand? and where i can find them?


I pick up them up at the gas/convenience stores on my way to work. You can usually get a couple pair for $3. No idea on the brand, though.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you mean vinyl or latex gloves, like surgeon's gloves?

Confused, what trade are you in?


----------



## Confused (Nov 6, 2007)

They are almost Neoprane in feeling, with a very very light palm coating, I just remember black lettering on the top of the glove.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I use several types of gloves, for general use I get the Kobalt Mechanics gloves at Lowes $10 and they last a while, for wire pulling and conduit work I get Midwest canvas leather palm gloves $12 and they wear like iron,for working on medical machines (greasy-oily) I use Nitrile gloves (bright blue) @$18 per box at Johnstone, they hold up well til you puncture them.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Graingers for gloves large variety and sizes


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> Graingers for gloves large variety and sizes


 
The only problem with most of their gloves is they don't come in a large enough size for me. I have a hard time getting gloves to fit so I stick with the ones that do.


----------



## ghostwriter (Nov 1, 2007)

*White Gloves*

Try looking at these.


http://www.wondergloves.com/


----------



## spinny (Feb 19, 2008)

i think i know what gloves your talking about they are napped i believe is the term on the package as i use them too , and the brand i have are Atlas Therma fit which i was told were purchased at marks work wearhouse the palms of these gloves were a light textured rubber and i found they did help grip wire and conduit , and they did help keep hands warm in the winter months and i believe the price was $17/2 pair


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I use something very similar to these -


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/3BA38

$10.99/ dozen pairs


----------



## spinny (Feb 19, 2008)

heres a link to the Atlas gloves i mentioned


http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1444719


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Use caution when using a 300 to thread OCAL with these gloves.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> Use caution when using a 300 to thread OCAL with these gloves.


Sounds like a story behind that one....


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll call it working too many hours and being dumb. When your hands contact a piece of rotating OCAL conduit with these gloves on, the results are devastating. The technical term is open dislocation. This is where the middle and ring finger are bent to such an extreme, that the knuckle bursts through the skin, allowing the knuckle to be dislocated and the inside of the joint exposed to the atmosphere. While the pinky finger did not experience an open dislocation, it was dislocated, none the less. To this day, I get squeemish when I see people wear these gloves while threading OCAL conduit. That is the story behind it.:whistling2:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> I'll call it working too many hours and being dumb. When your hands contact a piece of rotating OCAL conduit with these gloves on, the results are devastating. The technical term is open dislocation. This is where the middle and ring finger are bent to such an extreme, that the knuckle bursts through the skin, allowing the knuckle to be dislocated and the inside of the joint exposed to the atmosphere. While the pinky finger did not experience an open dislocation, it was dislocated, none the less. To this day, I get squeemish when I see people wear these gloves while threading OCAL conduit. That is the story behind it.:whistling2:


That's the reason that I like the light leather (goat/deer hide) gloves, they resist getting snagged pretty well.


----------

